

Facebook new logo - arunagarwal
https://fbstatic-a.akamaihd.net/rsrc.php/v2/y_/r/UErsdZfxS82.png

======
antidaily
[http://i.imgur.com/z8cd4TB.png](http://i.imgur.com/z8cd4TB.png)

